

Ask HN: Why don't we have academy awards for software? - eranation

Aside from the webby awards, and other web/design specific awards, turing award for computer science achievements, I haven't seen (or Googled enough) to find one award to rule them all.<p>I wonder what attempts what arguments for and against are for such an award. The award should be voted by the top of the software community, which will be academia, startups, VCs, enterprise (yes, we have to), students, and select independent people.<p>the awards will be for things like, best open source project, best software design, best commercial product, best mobile application, best SaaS, best bootstrapped startup, best linux project, best Ruby on Rails project, best Scala project, best Python project (and so on)<p>The benefit of such awards are superficial but<p>- people like getting awards
- people like award shows
- will help promote good software projects 
- Hollywood has them, why not us?
- will encourage people to learn SE or CS<p>Now please tell me why is that a crazy idea that won't work, (I thought of a few reasons, but I chose to ignore them)
======
Jaigus
Its a nice idea, I'm sure there are tons of people who go unrecognised for
what they've done. However, I can't help but think it will make the pseudo
celebrity nonsense going on in the tech-sphere an order of magnitude or more
worse than its already become. Imagine the collusions that would ensue from
certain "news bloggers" and others in the SV cespool with awards in the mix. I
remember this little gem: [http://www.realdanlyons.com/blog/2012/02/13/hit-
men-click-wh...](http://www.realdanlyons.com/blog/2012/02/13/hit-men-click-
whores-and-paid-apologists-welcome-to-the-silicon-cesspool/)

------
callmeed
There are the CODiE awards

<http://www.siia.net/codies/2013/>

I built a pruduct that was nominated in the educational category several years
ago. The awards event was really fun but otherwise I don't see it as a way to
attract more CS/SE students.

